# Where the heck is the Look Rep?



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that Chas is gone on to bigger and better things at Look USA I'm wondering where the guy/gal is that he said was going to be replacing him in this forum. Look should take notes from the Ritchey forum for an example of how a company can service it's customers or potential customers by being involved in the dialogue here.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I am starting to dislike Look customer service since Chris Wehan left the company. The person now that answer the phone is like doesn't exist. It makes me feel like, "DUDE WE ALREADY HAVE YOUR MONEY, GET OVER IT" Go buy Trek, Specialized or something.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Fellas, I recently had a superb experience with Look customer service which went far beyond my expectations. Give them another shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Call into the Look offices and talk with Tom Orr. He was there at the beginning of Look USA and will help take care of any issues you may have. He doesn't monitor the forums much however, so you'll need to call.




Weav said:


> Look should take notes from the Ritchey forum for an example of how a company can service it's customers or potential customers by being involved in the
> dialogue here.


Not to sound like a jerk or anything (so forgive me if this comes across as rude, it's not intended!), but we (myself, then Chas) were checking out these boards and openly taking care of issues long before the Ritchey guys showed up. No disrespect to them at all, I have nothing but respect for those guys over there...but Look was on of the first companies that truly used this forum/format for improving customer service to very high levels.

They have made some changes over there and don't have the same staffing as before so it has become difficult to stay on top of this board. But if you talk to Tom, he'll help you out to the best of his capabilities.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

You comments come across just fine. I realize you guys were here before the Ritchey guys, and Chas mentioned that someone would be in this forum to take his place but I don't think that ever materialized. At any rate it's good to know that someone at Look is checking in now and then. 

I mentioned the Ritchey guy because I think he is doing a bang up job of creating dialogue and answering questions.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Weav said:


> Now that Chas is gone on to bigger and better things at Look USA I'm wondering where the guy/gal is that he said was going to be replacing him in this forum. Look should take notes from the Ritchey forum for an example of how a company can service it's customers or potential customers by being involved in the dialogue here.


Just to clarify a couple of points:

1. I am no longer at LOOK USA in any capacity, and haven't been since Oct 2010. Things are good, but "bigger and better" is debatable...working at LOOK was a lot of fun.

2. The guy who was going to replace me on the forums has also moved on and is doing big things behind the scenes in the bike biz.

3. Ritchey Dave is a total hack who wishes he was as cool as _*[email protected]*_ 
(just kidding...Dave and I are actually friends and we even ride bikes together when the wives allow it)

Cheers,
chas


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

chas said:


> Just to clarify a couple of points:
> 
> 1. I am no longer at LOOK USA in any capacity, and haven't been since Oct 2010. Things are good, but "bigger and better" is debatable...working at LOOK was a lot of fun.
> 
> ...



*I knew it, a hack! So how much do you have to drop the pace when you guys ride together, I'm sure he's not on a Look. *


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

While I certainly do not feel like I am "replacing" anyone here at LOOK, I recently stepped into the role of Marketing Manager. From what I can tell, Chas and Chris did a remarkable effort here on the forums, and they both left big shoes to fill. I currently have a lot on my plate getting up to speed, so hopefully after Interbike I'll have more time to dedicate to checking in here and there. In the meantime, please do not hesitate to send me a PM (so I get an email notification) with any customer service issues you might be experiencing. One of my goals is to make sure that we are upholding the highest level of customer service. 

I'd also like to thank all you for your patience while we have been away from the forums as of late, but we're back, and better than ever. A little about me...from the east coast, bike mechanic for many moons, lowly cat4 crit/cyclocrosser. 

Thanks, 
Justin


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

justin. said:


> While I certainly do not feel like I am "replacing" anyone here at LOOK, I recently stepped into the role of Marketing Manager. From what I can tell, Chas and Chris did a remarkable effort here on the forums, and they both left big shoes to fill. I currently have a lot on my plate getting up to speed, so hopefully after Interbike I'll have more time to dedicate to checking in here and there. In the meantime, please do not hesitate to send me a PM (so I get an email notification) with any customer service issues you might be experiencing. One of my goals is to make sure that we are upholding the highest level of customer service.
> 
> I'd also like to thank all you for your patience while we have been away from the forums as of late, but we're back, and better than ever. A little about me...from the east coast, bike mechanic for many moons, lowly cat4 crit/cyclocrosser.
> 
> ...


Hi Justin, I'm glad that someone has come to the Look forum as a rep. It makes me feel good to have someone you can contact in the event something does come up.

I really only have one question. I really like my 566,but I was wondering if Look has any plans on doing anything with it, besides changing the paint job. Thanks.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

George M said:


> I really only have one question. I really like my 566,but I was wondering if Look has any plans on doing anything with it, besides changing the paint job. Thanks.


When the 566 was introduced in 2009 it was way ahead of it's time and other companies are just starting to catch up. Based on what the 566 was meant to do I'd be surprised to see what if anything they can do with it and keep the price competitive. It's such a plush, responsive bike. Maybe a bit more stiffness to help in carving corners or descents, if anything. I'd bet they can get a few more years out of the mold before moving on to the next generation.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bring back the 585


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Fwiw, I feel a little more confident having someone from Look monitor and assist on here. 
Welcome Justin.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

varian72 said:


> Bring back the 585


+1 for the return of the 585 


Twiggy


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

twiggy73 said:


> +1 for the return of the 585
> 
> 
> Twiggy


And the 595. I have no idea why Look got rid of these two iconic bikes. The lugged construction is beeeautiful!!! I love my 595 and I will be devastated if anything happens to it. I've even been looking for a good deal on a NOS/used 585 just as a backup.

The 695 is just a beast, so I can't say anything bad about it, but the 566 and 586 are just two more options in a world full of monocoque carbon bikes. The 585 and 595 were truly beautiful machines. It's a shame they aren't being made anymore.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It is a huge loss to the bike world that the 585,595 have been discontinued. 
I'm sure it was a money decision. 
What's sad is they now only have 3 road bikes. Not many people can afford the 695, the 586 is kinda of the red-headed step child. Thank god the 566 is an over achiever. They need to re-think their middle ground. I don't think we'll see much for 2012. They've seemed to put their efforts into Mtn bikes. 
Look Cycle - 2012 Range - News - About Look


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> It is a huge loss to the bike world that the 585,595 have been discontinued.
> I'm sure it was a money decision.
> What's sad is they now only have 3 road bikes. Not many people can afford the 695, the 586 is kinda of the red-headed step child. Thank god the 566 is an over achiever. They need to re-think their middle ground. I don't think we'll see much for 2012. They've seemed to put their efforts into Mtn bikes.
> Look Cycle - 2012 Range - News - About Look



I don't know about that.

Why would they need the 595? Wouldn't they then have two frames doing the same thing?

The 586 is a little softer and slightly more relaxed geometry and from what you say, the 566 is a really good bike. If you want a regular seatpost you get the 566.

Don't they cannabalize themselves if they then have the 585 and 595?


----------



## nasty204 (Apr 2, 2011)

justin. said:


> While I certainly do not feel like I am "replacing" anyone here at LOOK, I recently stepped into the role of Marketing Manager. From what I can tell, Chas and Chris did a remarkable effort here on the forums, and they both left big shoes to fill. I currently have a lot on my plate getting up to speed, so hopefully after Interbike I'll have more time to dedicate to checking in here and there. In the meantime, please do not hesitate to send me a PM (so I get an email notification) with any customer service issues you might be experiencing. One of my goals is to make sure that we are upholding the highest level of customer service.
> 
> I'd also like to thank all you for your patience while we have been away from the forums as of late, but we're back, and better than ever. A little about me...from the east coast, bike mechanic for many moons, lowly cat4 crit/cyclocrosser.
> 
> ...



Justin,

I am not sure whether you can help me on this but I had face some "hurdles dealing with Look International".

I am from Singapore , and my 586 decal (see photo) have been peeling off. I went to the SIngapore Agent and was informed that they do not sell the decal , thus I send an email to Look International using the Look website.

I received a "funny" response stating "they do not sell the decal therefore I should shipped my frame to France so that they can fix the problem"

Isnt that an overkill for a small decal issue?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey nasty204-

These might work:

LOOK retro road bike frame / fork stickers decals | eBay


----------



## nasty204 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Thanks*



ilovecycling said:


> Hey nasty204-
> 
> These might work:
> 
> LOOK retro road bike frame / fork stickers decals | eBay


Thanks will check them out.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

twiggy73 said:


> +1 for the return of the 585
> 
> 
> Twiggy


+2
I am still riding my 2005- 585
Bought new after I had two cervelo's break their BB shells
Had a 381 in Kelme colors before that.
Have no intention of changing unless a new 585 comes out or this one breaks...
(highly doubtful)

13.88 lbs of nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I still ride the 585 that Look USA warrantied for me in exchange for my KG481SL in 2005. Great company but I agree my 585 will ride itself into the ground. Rode Alpe d'Huez and Col d'Galibier on it this summer and it was still a champ going up.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I still ride the 585 that Look USA warrantied for me in exchange for my KG481SL in 2005. Great company but I agree my 585 will ride itself into the ground. Rode Alpe d'Huez and Col d'Galibier on it this summer and it was still a champ going up.


Yeah that is the thing eh?

It is such a fine bike & barring any bad accident I do not see replacing it.

When I went from the 381 to the Cervelo it was such a disappointment.
I mean aside from the BB cups tearing off ...just looking inside the frame at
the quality difference between them.
The Look is a finished product inside & out. The ride is perfect.
Climbs & descends beautifully....The lug & tube construction has that built in compliance
As if the frame is tuned.....I am just not a monocoque person.

Yes....same as you will ride it till it or I gives out & I am betting the frame will outlast me 

Unless of course Look tempts me with a new 585 style beauty


----------



## nasty204 (Apr 2, 2011)

nasty204 said:


> Justin,
> 
> I am not sure whether you can help me on this but I had face some "hurdles dealing with Look International".
> 
> ...



Look International just sent me a note stating that they will be able to help.

Great job in Customer service.

Thanks Look (or Luke) , and the Force be with you always


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm still on the hunt for a 585 ultra..black frame. I figure someone will want to give it up at some point.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

NOS 595's are out there. NOS 585's are much more difficult to find. Don't sell the 695 short though. I keep a 595 at home for weekend/evening rides but ride a 695 during the week for lunch rides. They are different animals all together. The 695 will boost your descending confidence. If you find yourself hitting the brakes to often, the 695 will have you letting go and taking turns like some sort of demon on wheels. And even though the 695 is stiffer than the 595, the ride is far from harsh on a bumpy stretch of country road. Its super smooth and I feel like I have more energy during the whole ride on the newer steed.


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*2007 nos 585*

Justin, would a 2007 NOS 585 still carry the 5 year warranty? I found one from a dealer that was authorized to sell Look's but no longer. Thanks in advance. I would PM'd you but don't have enough posts.


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

Since I don't have enough posts to reply to a PM sent by another member, I'll post my answer here. 

Look USA promptly responded to the question posted here and the warranty is good to go.

Long live all things French and carbon fiber.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

45ronin said:


> Since I don't have enough posts to reply to a PM sent by another member, I'll post my answer here.
> 
> Look USA promptly responded to the question posted here and the warranty is good to go.
> 
> Long live all things French and carbon fiber.


Post pics when you build it up! :thumbsup:


----------

